# 1st repair job - billilngs muave



## epgorge (Feb 28, 2007)

Tried my hand at repairing today. I borke a nice Billings Muave igloo the other day while washing it. It was last falls last dig. I almost cried. The angle of the flat bottom going up into the igloo is less than 45 degrees and weak in the thin parts. A chip and apparent crack in the bottom edge blew out while I was pulling it out of the soak.It must have been the pressure and the weight of the water in the igloo. 

 I bought some epoxy today and this is what it is again. I can't even see the break seam.


----------



## epgorge (Feb 28, 2007)

That was the before this is the after


----------



## epgorge (Feb 28, 2007)

tomorrow I will fix the chips. Here is another one I repaired today. It is a shilo consumption cure bottle.

 Joel


----------



## epgorge (Feb 28, 2007)

Unfortunately it was in the neck and I couldn't hide the break line as you can see in the picture above. Any suggestions.
 Joel


----------



## stinger haut (Mar 1, 2007)

What did you use to glue the neck back onto the body?
 Stinger Haut


----------



## epgorge (Mar 1, 2007)

Your standard epoxy that comes in two syringes that push uniformly. Just mix and let set for five minutes. $3.98 at your local hardware store.

 Joel


----------



## capsoda (Mar 2, 2007)

The best thing to use for that kind of break is Epoxy 330 or which ever one of there line you like best. You can find it on jewelery supply sites on the internet. It dries to near invisiblity and is very tough. I have tumbled to polish a few bottles I have repaired with it successfully. It was origanlly for repairing watch crystals and is very clear.


----------



## Bottleman (Mar 2, 2007)

This is the stuff i use. Sometimes you can't even see the crack. I would recommend it for gluing broken bottles but not different bottles together like sticking a different blob on a different bottle because then you can sometimes still see the crack. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Ultraviolet-Glue-Clear-Watch-Crystal-UV-Adhesive-Tube_W0QQitemZ280086713642QQihZ018QQcategoryZ10323QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
 ~Tom


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 11, 2007)

The problem with most epoxy glues is they yellow over time.


----------

